# Prop Style Powerheads are here today!



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow. Seems like just yesterday I was drooling over the Prop Style powerheads like the Tunze Nanostreams & The Vortec pump. Now today, I have one in my greedy little hands. 

The Tunze Nanostream 6025 is here! Moving 660 GPH and using only 6W to do it. Retail price is around $79. It comes with Magnet mounts in the box. Coolness! Ok, So let's see it in action.










































Sweet! And it really is small and nice looking. Does it move water? Oh Yea! Seriously enhanced the flow in my show tank. Pushing over 3000GPH in my 75G Show tank with the addition of the Nanostream. These just might take over in my mind as the best powerheads replacing the SEIOs. As stated on the SEIO boxes though Tunze does warn about NOT using the powerhead on a wavemaker.  I did it anyway with the SEIOs and never had a problem. Not brave enough to try it on the Tunze yet. At least until the novelty wears off. 

Do I recommend it?? Yes!
Would I buy another one or more?? Yes!

Pay no attention to the word "Nano" in the name of these wonderful pumps as they can definately handle tanks alot bigger than any Nano.

What are you waiting for? Get online and order yours today!


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks you very much for this information. I am planning to buy a nanostream for my new tnak, however they haven't arrived in Aus yet so I haven't heard any reveiws of them. Now I'll be getting one for sure!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

UPDATE:

After running the new pump overnight I am still impressed. With the wide dispersment it has it has not blown any of my sandbed around at all even though I have it pointed down at a 45 degree angle, right at the substrate! All the fish have checked it out and not complained.  With the other 4 pumps on a wavemaker the addition of the nanostream really adds to the turbulant flow. The corals all seem to be enjoying the back and forth swaying they do caused by the added current.

Any questions about this product that you may have I will try to answer for you all. I belive I am one of the first to actually get one of these in hand.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

So now ya got me deciding between the two for powerheads. LOL !!

I read in another forum that some people claim theSEIOs don't turn on/restart after power outages ie : icestorms, t-storms etc ... Is that true ?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a question, Keri. Can I have yours?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

> So now ya got me deciding between the two for powerheads. LOL !!
> 
> I read in another forum that some people claim theSEIOs don't turn on/restart after power outages ie : icestorms, t-storms etc ... Is that true ?


 I have seen this happen with a 620 I have. I can't run it on my wavemaker. Never seen an 820 or larger do it. and my 3 SEIO's run on a wavemaster Pro. Stop and start constantly. After using the Tunze Nanostream for a few days I would say go with them! the 6025 is 660GPH, the 6035 is 1100.



Damon said:


> I have a question, Keri. Can I have yours?


lol, Sure! Just trade me your tanks for them!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks, Reefneck ! I'll update my equipment list on the powerheads from the SEIOs to the Tunze Nanostream 6025s. You mentioned the Vortec pump in the first post - does it comes with the Tunze or does it comes separately ?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

The Vortech is another Prop style powrhead that cost a whole lot more but has other nice features. No heat in the water because the motor stays outside the tank is the top selling point but just under $300 is too pricey for me. And that's each!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Holy Crap ! Pretty $$$$$$ powerheads doncha think ?!?!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Very Much So. I'll stick to the nanostreams.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Reefneck, 

It appears that Dr. FS. has a spin off of these already for sale on there site from a brand I have never heard of. I was worried about blasting to much water through the 75 I'm going to get next week but after reading you are pushing 3000 gal/hr I guess I'll be ok. Too bad the Tunze are back ordered everywhere.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Have you guys seen the mod for these streams on reefcentral? One guy was seemed to think he got up to 40% more waterflow from the mod. You should look it up if you haven't read it.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

vvolfe1 said:


> Reefneck,
> 
> It appears that Dr. FS. has a spin off of these already for sale on there site from a brand I have never heard of. I was worried about blasting to much water through the 75 I'm going to get next week but after reading you are pushing 3000 gal/hr I guess I'll be ok. Too bad the Tunze are back ordered everywhere.



If you are referring to the "Hydor" brand, They are similar but not as good. The Tunze will last longer and is a better investment all the way around.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I picked up two of the Hydor Koralia 4 pumps - got them on sale at the Drs - about $90 for the two of them - they kick some serious flow, can't beat the price (and like the nano stream they include a magnet mount).

Considering I was going to make a DIY maxijet stream for about $25, and then DIY a magnet holder from a algae magnet for another $20, these worked great for me.

At some point, I'd like to try the nano-stream, but getting 1200 gph for less than $50 is hard to beat 

Actually - at some point I want a Tunze wavebox - but not for my reef - for my 125g cichlid tank  -- it works best on long tanks, an my reef is just a 4' tank but my cichlid tank is 6' - right now its big SA/CA fish, but at some point it would be sweet with either pea****************s or cyps and the waves


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Reefneck, how are your streams holding up? I've read about quite a few people having problems with them on both the australian boards and RC.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Mine are doing absolutely great! Not a single issue yet!

I now have the nanostreams, Modded Maxi-Jet 1200, Modded Maxi-Jet 900 & SEIOS to compare. Anybody want to donate one of the Hydors for my shootout?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry, offtopic, but redpaulus, I recognized you at the NEC convention the other weekend. Did you enjoy it? It was my first time and I had a lot of fun. 
Sorry to derail the topic!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Scuba !

I would have liked to have met you, we've talked tons here on the board, and you're probably the closest Fishforums member to me in terms of location.

It was my first NEC convention, I went all 3 days, and I had a blast.

I wish I had cleared out more tankspace beforehand - there were sooooo many fish that I wanted to take home (both auction fish, and fish that the vendors were selling).

I'm definately going again next year, and hoping to make this a new annual rite for spring for me :mrgreen:

back on topic - I really like the wide flow of my Koralia's, but I'm not an SPS guy so I don't need as much flow as some folks.
If I was keeping SPS I'd probably add at least one Maxi-mod.
My favorite part is that I get good flow for the same price as a Rio seio, without having to worry about having a Rio product in my tank !
:chair:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

redpaulhus said:


> My favorite part is that I get good flow for the same price as a Rio seio, without having to worry about having a Rio product in my tank ! :chair:


This is a very general statement based on extremely old information!

Seio's are not "Rio Seios! They are SEIOS! Both are made by a company named TAAM but are nowhere close to the same thing. It's like a Scion & a Toyota. They are made by the same company but are not the same product.

As for "worry"ing about having a rio product in your tank.......a few years ago the "RIO" pumps were made with an oil based coolant liquid inside. many of these original models melted down for whatever reason releasing the oil into the water column. This killed complete tanks in some cases and seriously damaged others. "TAAM" quickly corrected this issue and came out with the RIO "+" series of pumps. (ex: Rio 1700+). The new series does not contain the "oil" based coolant that the originals did and do not kill livestock. They are in fact very reliable for return pumps or standard powerheads.

Please don't bash a product in a public forum without having all the facts!

P.S. You can have a SEIO in your tank without having a RIO!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Reefneck,

I've been here a long long long time ('98 ?) - I'm no newbie - and I don't 


> bash a product in a public forum without having all the facts!


I give my opinion on what I would and would not buy based on my experiences. I didn't bash RIO - I didn't say "RIO's are junk" or "All RIO's are junk" - I said that I was getting a RIO price without buying a RIO .
True, no ? 
I payed a similar (or cheaper) price to a comparable SEIO, but I did not buy a SEIO.
There was no bashing, no slamming of the product - I may have implied that I didn't like RIO, but I didn't specifically say anything bad about it, and any inferences are purely up the reader, not me.

I am aware that RIO and SEIO are made by TAAM. I am also aware of the number of times I have been shocked (literally) by non-oil-leaking TAAM products. I just don't trust TAAM products anymore. 
When their Hyperflo line came out (same generation as the SEIO) I was intrigued. I was especially intrigued by the SEIO's.
I just don't trust them after personal experience with their products in the past, and I wouldn't put on in my tanks.

I consider comparing a Toyota Matrix with a Toyota FJ Cruiser a better analogy - made by the same company, probably in different factories, but designed by many of the same engineers.
I stopped buying Fords after all the problems I had with a particular Ford - its not that I just don't buy Ford Contour's, I don't buy Ford/Lincoln/Mercury. Same with TAAM .
Stating that I don't buy them isn't bashing them - its describing my purchase preferences. Saying that I like don't buy Pepsi isn't bashing Pepsi.

As for Hydor - I met the President of Hydor USA at MACNA a few years ago, and spent about an hour talking with him about various products (they were selling a number of filters as Petsmart's private label for years). 
I later needed some info on a used Hydor pump I had purchased, and he personally responded to my email and got me what I needed - so I ended up buying more Hydor products soon afterwards, and I've had a 0% failure rate.

Comparing my experiences with Hydor products with that of TAAM products, I made my choice, and that's all I was saying.

Of course, neither SEIO's or Koralia's are Tunze's :mrgreen:


I like to think that my past posts here are pretty indicative of my style (I generally don't post unless I can offer something a) constructive and b) that hasn't already been said - which is why I have only ~200 posts since the last forum reset), and I didn't mean to start either a bashwar or flamewar in your thread.

Are we cool ?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Redpaulhus said:


> same price as a Rio seio, without having to worry about having a Rio product


The above quote is bashing SEIOS by stating "rio seio" which they are not. Taam seio would have been more accurate. By saying you won't have a "rio product" when referring to seios (which are NOT a "rio product") is giving the SEIO's the same bad rep that the original rios had.

And you have not started a bashwar or a flamewar or any other kind of war. I just wanted to straighten out a few inaccuracies in your statements.

Some people new to the hobby will take anything they read as gospel. Why should Seio's get a bad rep off the bat with them by using their name in a statement about a different product.

Any I'm glad you have been in the hobby for 9 years. It shows your dedication and that is a good thing. Keep with it.....You have been doing it almost half as long as I have.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been in the hobby for many many many moons - I've been on this particular BOARD (thru all its various versions) for 9 years.
My first aquarium would have been during the 70's sometime. My first saltwater around '89.

Neither of which is germain to the discussion. My point was that I'm not in need of a lecture in how or what to post here.



> Any I'm glad you have been in the hobby for 9 years. It shows your dedication and that is a good thing. Keep with it.....You have been doing it almost half as long as I have. :wink:


Are you always this condescending or am I catching you on a good day ?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Perhaps you'd like to go to wetwebmedia.com and correct Steven Pro on his use of the term Rio Seio ?
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_3/cav3i1/Powerhead_test/powerhead_comp.htm
or Eric Borneman ?
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-08/eb/index.php

or online vendor's ?
http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/pumps_power_seio.html

I'm sure you can tell them to "keep with it" as well, you must know more than Steven or Eric ... oh, I found over 3000 results for "rio seio" on Google, so you might be busy correcting the rest of the world for a while...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Another person that thinks his stuff don't stink and is never wrong. I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

redpaulhus said:


> I picked up two of the Hydor Koralia 4 pumps - got them on sale at the Drs - about $90 for the two of them - they kick some serious flow, can't beat the price (and like the nano stream they include a magnet mount).


My lfs just got them in (There is a bad batch of models 2 and 3 but 1 and 4 work just fine). I am getting one next week. They look awesome.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I've heard to hydor ones are a bit longer, does anyone know if that's the case? I've never seen one, don't even think they sell them here.



Reefneck said:


> Mine are doing absolutely great! Not a single issue yet!
> 
> I now have the nanostreams, Modded Maxi-Jet 1200, Modded Maxi-Jet 900 & SEIOS to compare. Anybody want to donate one of the Hydors for my shootout?


Thats good mate. My boss is reluctant to order some in because of these problems that keep popping up. He said the same thing happens to the orginal streams when they came out. So I'll be waiting til these problems seem to die down before I pick any up for myself!


----------

